
Ask HN: What's the history of [upvote] feature? - jktzes
The upvote feature is arguably one of the best features of reddit&#x2F;hacker news. Today it&#x27;s adopted by many sites in the world, just like the &quot;like&quot; feature of Facebook. I am very interested in how it developed into the feature it is today. Could you people enlighten me with comments and links?
======
alexgmcm
The first place I remember seeing it is Slashdot - so perhaps start there.

It's weird how now it seems such a normal feature now despite the fact that in
the past even major forums like SomethingAwful and TOTSE (hell, that goes back
to the BBS days..) had no such feature and functioned perfectly fine.

~~~
jktzes
May I know the time?

